# My PVC Bow stand



## Z06Killer (Nov 30, 2006)

Looks good man, Thanks for the info


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

...looks good.


----------



## rogue savage (Nov 13, 2010)

No prob.


----------



## flip8882 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks i have been looking for something like this.


----------



## hunt1687 (Aug 22, 2008)

Good job, great looking stand.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice work ... I like the idea of a tree instead of the wide rack. Since I already built the wide rack, guess I'll have to build a tree.


----------



## 5forks (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks great but that pic is just showing off hehe.


----------



## tbarn (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks great! Thanks for the parts list too.
How stable is it when holding 2 bows? The last thing I want is for my kids to knock it over with my bow hanging on it.


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

Very nice may have to build one myself when i get to where i am able. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Z06Killer (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey do you think you could fill the bottom of it with sand and make it more steardy and not top heavy


----------



## Liviu (Oct 20, 2009)

Z06Killer said:


> Hey do you think you could fill the bottom of it with sand and make it more steardy and not top heavy


I made two small goal frames (5' x 3') for indoor soccer that we used to play in a gym. I filled with concrete the bottom elements of the frame, and it held up pretty well for about two years that we played.
There was a lot more abuse inflicted upon them, than you would ever get from a couple of bows hanging or some kids knocking it.


----------



## FlaBowman (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like mine. I like the arrow holder addition.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

built one today. thanks for the idea.


----------



## Z06Killer (Nov 30, 2006)

Built mine today,I will try to post pics later


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

looks sweet man i am going to build one of these myself


----------



## Carolinashooter (Dec 30, 2010)

This is a great DIY I stoped on the way home today and got the stuff to make one took about 30 min. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

i like it, i think more than the other style found on this site,


----------

